# Psalm recordings online--current links?



## TexanRose (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm compiling a list of websites that have free psalm recordings. I'm looking specifically for two things:

1. Psalms from the 1650 Scottish Psalter
2. Sung a capella

I did a forums search, but a lot of the threads that came up were old and had dead links. Others had links to recordings from other psalters, or with instrumental accompaniment, which were nice, but not what I'm looking for at the moment.

Here's what I have so far:

This is a great central repository of psalm recordings, though it could use a few more. 
Psalm Singing Online - psalm-singing.org

The Free Church has a few posted here: 
Free Church of Scotland 
Some of these are also posted on psalm-singing.org, but others are only available on the Free Church site, I think.

Joshua's church has a few nice ones posted here: Christ Covenant Reformed Presbyterian Church: Wylie, Tx

And we've been making a few recordings ourselves at informal psalm singing gatherings, and posting them here:
Internet Archive: Bookmarks

Any other links that you have to share? I suspect that there are more psalm recordings floating around out there somewhere, just haven't been able to find them.


----------



## louis_jp (Jun 28, 2010)

There are some on youtube. Just plug in the appropriate search terms.


----------



## TexanRose (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, I actually haven't found much on youtube that was both a capella, and from the Scottish Psalter. Maybe I'm using the wrong search terms? I found a few playlists, but most of them only had a couple that matched my two criteria. My internet connection can't handle much Youtube browsing, so I gave up for now. Anyone want to share any particular favorites from Youtube?


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jun 28, 2010)

Psalm 103: 1-8 Tune Ostend YouTube - Psalm 103 - Scottish Psalter 1650 (ACapella)

Psalm 147:1-11 Tune Thanksgiving YouTube - Psalm 147:1-11 - Scottish Psalter 1650 (ACapella)

On You Tube there is also Psalm 10:16-18 (St Kilda), Psalm 103:1-11 (Before the Throne) and Psalm 103:12-14 (Duke St). These are all lovely and come from Sing Psalms.


----------



## Tim (Jun 29, 2010)

I have acquired a number of links over the past few years. I'll have a look and see if I can add to your list.


----------



## TexanRose (Jul 1, 2010)

So far, I've been able to compile a playlist of just around 35 (I think) recordings, though I'll have to go back through the sites I listed above to see if I missed any. Considering that the recordings are usually between 4 to 6 stanzas in length, this is a very small percentage of the 1650 Psalter that is available online. It would be nice to see a larger selection of recordings available, or even all 150 Psalms.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is Michael Owens Geneva Psalter... 

French Psalter, Genevan tunes - MP3 PDF music


----------



## TexanRose (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, I have seen and appreciate Michael Owen's site. Sadly, while Mr. Owens has an excellent beard, he has chosen the wrong Psalter to work with.  It would be nice if someone would do something similar with the Scottish Psalter.


----------



## louis_jp (Jul 1, 2010)

TexanRose said:


> Yes, I have seen and appreciate Michael Owen's site. Sadly, while Mr. Owens has an excellent beard, he has chosen the wrong Psalter to work with.  It would be nice if someone would do something similar with the Scottish Psalter.


 
Amen about doing something similar with the Scottish Psalter. If you end up finding anything, please pass it along.


----------



## SolaGratia (Jul 2, 2010)

Just in case, there is this available:

The Psalms of David in Metre - Scottish Metrical Version of 1650

Presbyterian Reformed Church


----------



## TexanRose (Jul 2, 2010)

SolaGratia said:


> Just in case, there is this available:
> 
> The Psalms of David in Metre - Scottish Metrical Version of 1650
> 
> Presbyterian Reformed Church


 
I wish they had samples to listen to before purchasing.

There is also this site, which has quite a few CDs, and you can listen to samples:
Psalters, Psalm Singing and Music - Still Waters Revival Books

*edit: most of the CDs available at SWRB are also available at the FP bookroom for much better prices--www.fpbookroom.org*

Though at the moment, I'm really looking for free downloads. I find that listening to and singing along with psalm recordings is a great way to memorize the psalms and improve my singing (and it makes washing dishes--my least favorite chore--much more enjoyable  ), but I can't really afford to buy CDs right now.


----------



## ADKing (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is a Youtube one with 3 Psalms and a cool powerpoint of the Scottish Reformation: YouTube - Reformation History


----------



## au5t1n (Jul 6, 2010)

TexanRose said:


> SolaGratia said:
> 
> 
> > Just in case, there is this available:
> ...



I own volume I. It is excellent and it costs $5. Note, though, that while all of the psalms are from the Scottish psalter, not all the tunes are Scottish tunes (e.g. a couple tunes from the RPCNA psalter set to Scottish lyrics). If you remember our previous discussion about psalm tunes, this is the CD I was talking about. It is excellent in my opinion.


----------



## TexanRose (Jul 6, 2010)

ADKing said:


> Here is a Youtube one with 3 Psalms and a cool powerpoint of the Scottish Reformation: YouTube - Reformation History



Thanks! The first two recordings were familiar; I believe they're also on the Free Church site that I linked above. But the third I haven't heard.


----------



## TexanRose (Jul 6, 2010)

Here's the first video of a series described "A programme on the religion of the Outer Isles of Scotland with a close focus on the singing of Psalms and the worship of the different Presbyterian churches - including the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland." You'll hear some psalm singing throughout this series, though the purpose of the series is more informational than devotional.

YouTube - I shall not die.1

And here's one that I found in the sidebar when I was viewing the above:

YouTube - Harris - Psalm 10:16-18 (Tune: St. Kilda)


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jul 6, 2010)

Sharon, I remember that TV program from years ago. I may still have it on VHS. I will watch it again when I have time.
BTW, in the link to Psalm 10 (and he sings it beautifully) the words are from Sing Psalms. 
Here are some others I discovered from your link Sharon. They are from Dowanvale FC in Glasgow- where I used to be a member. Totally surprised to discover them on You Tube, but delighted none the less. 

Ps 119: 57-60, Tune: St Andrew
YouTube - Psalm 119: 57-64 to St Andrews

Ps 95:6-11, Tune: Gainsborough
YouTube - Psalm 95: 6-11 to Gainsborough

Ps 107: 27-31, Tune: Kilmarnock
YouTube - Psalm 107:27-31 to Kilmarnock

There are others on You Tube from Dowanvale but they are not from the Scottish Psalter.


----------



## Jon 316 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3MzZgPBL3Q


----------



## au5t1n (Jul 6, 2010)

austinww said:


> TexanRose said:
> 
> 
> > SolaGratia said:
> ...


 
I almost forgot -- the recording for the first video posted by 21st Century Calvinist above (Psalm 103) is from this CD, so there's a sample for you.


----------



## TexanRose (Jul 7, 2010)

Jon 316 said:


> YouTube - Gaelic psalms at Back Free Church, Isle Of Lewis- 20/21/oct/2003


 
Thanks for posting this one! I've seen it before, and posted it on my blog, actually. Beautiful singing (though in Gaelic, of course). I think a friend has a CD they produced...maybe I can talk him into loaning it to me.


----------

